# Informatikstudium



## poison215 (15. April 2002)

ich spiele mit dem gedanken ein informatikstudium nächstes jahr zu beginnen, aber ich hab schon von einigen leuten gehört dass des sauschwer sein soll...
jetzt bin ich doch ein bißchen skeptisch, da ich noch ein ziemlicher anfänger bin in c (hab vor drei monaten angefangen es zu lernen) ich kapier zwar die meisten sachen, aber durch die schule komm ich nicht so oft dazu mich mit dieser materie zu beschäftigen...
wer von hier studiert informatik und kann mir vielleicht ein bißchen was erzählen... welche vorraussetzungen gut wären etc.
poison215


----------



## gecko (15. April 2002)

/me studiert das

ueberleg es dir gut 

informatik studieren ist nicht nur blosses rumgehacke,
sehr viel theorie und mathe, eigentlich nur in den ersten 2 semestern.
aber auch das kann spass machen 

geh doch am besten mal einfach in ein paar informatikvorlesungen und mach dir selbst ein bild ...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (16. April 2002)

dem kann ich nur beipflichten!!

die meisten bei uns ham tierische schwierigkeiten in mathe! 80% durchfallquote war bei Mathe im 1. Semester!!
auch e-technik und bauelemente hats sehr in sich!

ps: bin an der FH-Stralsund im 2. Semester


----------



## gecko (16. April 2002)

aber wenn man die huerden der ersten semester einmal hinter sich hat machts umso mehr laune.

/me ist inzwischen im 8ten semster und "bald" fertig


----------



## Thomas Kuse (16. April 2002)

oha 8. semester? da würd ich schon kein bafög mehr bekommen mit meinen 7 semestern regelstudienzeit beim bachelor of computer sciences!


----------



## gecko (16. April 2002)

bafög hab ich noch nie gekriegt 
mein "bald zuende" ist auch noch ein bisschen hin, kann ja nicht den ganzen tag studieren


----------



## Schnitz (23. April 2002)

Also reine Informatik ist echt Geschmackssache...
Ich studiere nicht, gleich vorweg, habe aber durch meine autodidaktische Neigung und ner Festanstellung als Web-Entwickler eigentlich aktuellere Kenntnisse als mancher Student...
Ist nicht überheblich gemeint, aber man darf sich nicht nur auf das verlassen, was einem im Studium beigebracht wird, sondern nebenbei auch selbst was tun, denn moderne Sachen werden im Studium wohl nur angekratzt. Wobei ne FH wohl noch mehr up-to-date ist.

Korrigiert mich, falls ich ein falsches Bild habe, aber ich kenne viele Leute, die studieren, und das gleiche Bild haben...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. April 2002)

LOL ich denke dass erkennt man sicher schon in den ersten beiden wochen!!


----------



## Schnitz (23. April 2002)

Kann ich aus deinem Post Zustimmung lesen?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. April 2002)

ohja....leider


----------



## Schnitz (23. April 2002)

Tja, drum bin ich am zögern, ob ich überhaupt noch 4 Jahre für sowas opfern soll...


----------



## gecko (23. April 2002)

tja, ich bin auf jeden fall voll zufrieden mit meinem studiengang ...

und mal zu Schnitz: "... als Web-Entwickler eigentlich aktuellere Kenntnisse als mancher Student... "

was meinst du mit aktuell ?
sind es etwa bestimmte programmiersprachen die du damit meinst ?

ich kann nur sagen, das ich inzwischen gelernt habe gut, strukturiert und moeglichst effizient zu programmieren, die sprache ist dabei ziehmlich egal ... und die aktualitaet auch, da diese konzepte seit jahren gueltigkeit haben und auch noch lange zeit haben werden.

ich lern in meinem studium bestimmt nicht mit programm XY gut umzugehen, sondern wie und mit welchen stategien / konzepten man bestimmte probleme angeht. dabei ist die programmiersprache und die angewendeten programme relativ egal ...

irgendwass zusammenhacken kann jeder, aber wenn es darum geht groessere projekte zu managen, schnittstellen zu definieren, module festzulegen, u.s.w. ist ein bisschen graue (nicht aktuelle) theorie im hinterkopf bestimmt nicht schlecht 

und: "...denn moderne Sachen werden im Studium wohl nur angekratzt..."
in gewisser weise hast du recht, aber das was du gelernt hast kannst du meistens sehr schnell auf beliebige "moderne Sachen" umsetzen...

da ich ja MEDIENinformatik studiere sind natuerlich auch "bunte" sachen mit dabei, in der hinsicht sind wir doch schon ziehmlich aktuell und koennen auf den neusten maschinen mit aktueller software arbeiten (feine SGI's / Houdini u.s.w.)


----------



## Schnitz (23. April 2002)

Heyheyhey, nicht angegriffen fühlen. Ich überleg ja auch Medieninfo zu studieren, da mir das am ehesten zusagt...

Ich habe hier auch Verantwortung für Projekte, an denen auch mal 100000 Euro hängen, da strukturiertes Arbeiten und dergleichen auch sehr von Nöten...

Nur machen jetzt sehr viele Leute irgendein Info Zeugs, und da ist es nur sehr sinnvoll, dass man neue Technologien kennt und nutzen kann, denn glaub mir, keine Firma hat wirklich Bock, dir erst was beizubringen, vor allem nicht, wenn derjenige eigentlich ganz stolz auf Diplom ist...

So ein Studium ist geil, keine Frage, jedoch ist es einfach Geschmackssache. Und Medieninfo als recht neuer Studiengang ist ja auch noch etwas mehr an der Zeit dran...

Und du hast mir ja auch zugestimmt, dass nicht wirklich alles so modern ist. Folglich muss man das eben noch zusätzlich lernen. Liegt eben am tollen deutschen Bildungssystem....


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. April 2002)

wer sich programmiersprachen und programm-bedienung nich selber beibringen kann hat in nem informatik-studiengang sicher nix verloren!

wir ham zwar in Programmierung I und II C/C++ wer das aber vorher nich schon mindestens n jahr programmiert hat, kommt nich nach!

genauso siehts in mathe und betriebssysteme aus!

PHP is hier nur eine bisschen scripten was auch locker ein Fachinformatiker machen kann!

ich jedenfalls will später keine 1000zeilen code pro tag in einen rechner hämmern.


----------



## gecko (23. April 2002)

"...keine Firma hat wirklich Bock, dir erst was beizubringen, vor allem nicht, wenn derjenige eigentlich ganz stolz auf Diplom ist..."

jepp, genau so ist es, du musst neben dem studium halt dich noch "weiterbilden" wie es so schoen heisst, es gibt bei uns einige die ziehen ihr studium in rekordzeit durch, waren aber noch nie in irgeneiner firma und haben null praxiserfahrung. auch nicht wirklich das wahre 

"...ich jedenfalls will später keine 1000zeilen code pro tag in einen rechner hämmern..."

so ist es 
ich lern den kram jetzt damit ich spaeter weiss wovon ich rede wenn ich meinen programmiersklaven anweisungen gebe


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. April 2002)




----------



## gecko (23. April 2002)

hehe, is doch wahr


----------

